# Pastry chef with knives



## pumbaa

I know the joke is that pastry chefs have no idea how to use a knife, and are always dull. I started as a hot line cook so I have a clue and I am getting to a point where I am getting close to happy with my kit. So here are some pics of my knives, my kit, and everything I carry on a daily basis. I can also post some pics of my work and me in a competition if anyone wants to see that too.

First pic is my stones. King 250/100,King 1000,6000, Norton 220/1000, Norton 4000/8000. And there is also a flattening stone there. 




This is the bag I carry everything in it is a school issued Mercer bag. It is not the best but is one of only 2 things I have ever found to carry all my stuff, the other was a tool box.



This is everything that is NOT a knife. I have everything from full sheet pan sized silpat to half sheet, chocolate dipping tools, bench scrapers, 3 different thermos. If you have any questions about anything in this pic just ask.



And now the knives. From left to right and then the sideways knives on bottom.
Sab K flexible fillet knife, Wusthof Santoku(garbage), Calphalon 5" petty, Chroma type 301 tomato knife, Chroma type 301 bread knife, Forschner serrated knife, ******** Artifex, Miyabi Morimoto 240mm, no name yaga(its ok for fish), Shun nakiri, Shun sheeps foot pairing, Whusthof birds beak, Forschner boning knife. I will be adding a Fujiwara FKM 270mm Suji, and probably some more pastry tools. Like molecular gastronomy tools, along with maybe something to take the place of the crap santoku.


----------



## sachem allison

Welcome!
Actually I was a moonlighting pastry chef and bread baker for a few years. Then decided to go full bore chef. It was just wearing me out doing all three full time. I got even less sleep then I do now and I only sleep for like 3 to 4 hours a night.lol nice kit.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Quite a collection! Thanks for sharing.

Welcome to the forum Pumbaa.


----------



## Deckhand

Very nice. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## pumbaa

Thanks, I am still in the process of clearing out some of the knives. Some were gifts, some were impulse, but now that is changing. I am going to get a strop and another ceramic rod to round out my sharpening/honing set up. And then the Suji is being bought and that santoku is getting gone(replace it with something I don't know yet)


----------



## SpikeC

Welcome to the Knut House! Good luck on your future acquisitions!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

How do you like your Chroma knives Pumbaa?


----------



## pumbaa

The Chroma are pretty good, they are serrated so they work. The steel is SOFT I mean really soft, the scallops on the bread knife have had to be straightened about 3 times. The steel rolls over quickly it seems. The deal I got on them though they can't be beat. I will post some random pics of some 2 and 3 colored pastas I make and some desserts in the next couple of days.


----------



## hax9215

pumbaa said:


> I know the joke is that pastry chefs have no idea how to use a knife, and are always dull.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4743



Not true, Pumbaa! I am acquainted with another instructor who is an avowed Patisserie, and she is quite interesting!! Of course, her knives are junk.....:rofl2:

Welcome to the Forum, and hide your wallet! 

Hax the Cook CLEAVERS RULE!!!


----------



## ajhuff

I for one would love to see pics of the fruits of your labor.

-AJ


----------



## pumbaa

Here are the pics of some 2 and 3 color/flavor pastas I was working on they are beet, plain, and spinach. Also a pic of a high end home made snickers bar it has nougatine,bavarian,and fudge covered in opera glaze. Then some pics of me competing, my plate (simple but clean), and then my medal I got.

Pastas

2 and 3 color mixes




sheeted beet and plain




plain raviloi




multi color fett





high end snickers type thing





competing









final plate





getting my medal





my medal and certificate 









I have more pics on facebook and such.


----------



## pumbaa

I will see if I can find some of the pics on facebook and link them here too.


----------



## pumbaa

Some additions
Chroma 240mm suji, ceramic 8" rod, and, and Fujiwara Fkm 270mm suji/yanagi thing


----------



## Crothcipt

nice knives and grats on the awards and the great looking pastry.


----------



## memorael

its funny that the only person I have sharpened a knife for and have him call it to sharp was my friend Kurt who is a hell of a pastry chef. I thought it was funny as hell, he didn't like it being so sharp because he couldn't cut wax paper straight.


----------



## pumbaa

HAHA wax paper is a ***** to cut. I use herb scissors because they are short and I can see exactly what I am doing.


----------



## pumbaa

Here ya go some stuff off my chef at school facebook

honey, plain, strawberry cheesecake pops with hot pots au creme dipping sauce





key lime pana cota with graham tuile and strawberry sauce, some chocolate piping work on the plate


----------



## Mike Davis

Awesome stuff! Congrats on the medal!!!


----------



## Bkelly757

Hell yeah this is good to see I know how you feel I'm currently a pastry chef who started as a line cook as well. I catch so much **** at work for having a slight addiction to cutlery. Just because I moved from savory to sweet doesn't mean I can't appreciate fine cutlery.


----------



## pumbaa

Bkelly757 said:


> Hell yeah this is good to see I know how you feel I'm currently a pastry chef who started as a line cook as well. I catch so much **** at work for having a slight addiction to cutlery. Just because I moved from savory to sweet doesn't mean I can't appreciate fine cutlery.



Where you at? They give me a ton of **** at work.


----------



## Bkelly757

I'm at the blue talon bistro in Williamsburg va


----------



## pumbaa

Bkelly757 said:


> I'm at the blue talon bistro in Williamsburg va



Got ya, I am in Charlotte NC. Hopefully I will be in Chicago by the end of this year and working in pastry there.


----------



## Bkelly757

Im thinking about going to Vegas and giving it a shot


----------



## pumbaa

Bkelly757 said:


> Im thinking about going to Vegas and giving it a shot



It is all union. Bkelly I may hit you up I just got an offer to be a pastry chef at a new place here. I have never done exec pastry work just pastry shop work so I may ask some questions. I don't want to be that pastry chef that half asses everything.


----------



## heldentenor

Hey Bkelly,

Went to William and Mary and loved the Blue Talon. You guys put out some excellent food. How long have you been there?


----------



## Bkelly757

pumbaa said:


> It is all union. Bkelly I may hit you up I just got an offer to be a pastry chef at a new place here. I have never done exec pastry work just pastry shop work so I may ask some questions. I don't want to be that pastry chef that half asses everything.


Yeah man I'm always down to talk.


----------



## Bkelly757

heldentenor said:


> Hey Bkelly,
> 
> Went to William and Mary and loved the Blue Talon. You guys put out some excellent food. How long have you been there?


That's good to hear I've been there now for well actually a year next month. This is honestly one of the best restaurants I've been apart of so involved with the community. In you time at w&m did you ever get a chance to come though for the free snowing hot chocolate?


----------



## pumbaa

Bkelly757 said:


> Yeah man I'm always down to talk.



Appreciate it. I will know probably Wednesday what the word is.


----------



## heldentenor

Nah, I missed the "blizzard years" and the snowing hot chocolate (graduated in 2007). I ate dinner there as often as I could, though, and also went for coffee and croissants before big days (thesis defense, graduation, etc).


----------



## Bkelly757

heldentenor said:


> Nah, I missed the "blizzard years" and the snowing hot chocolate (graduated in 2007). I ate dinner there as often as I could, though, and also went for coffee and croissants before big days (thesis defense, graduation, etc).



That's awesome I'm happy to hear you enjoyed. Students are a huge part of our business we are now doing alot to support them through Thursday students specials wine classes as well as tasting of our menu through parties NAND what not.


----------



## pumbaa

here are some new pics

bread sculpture for a final for the summer series of the charlotte orchestra, yes it is all edible






artisan breads and yes they are supposed to be that dark they are european style





Huge braided star of challah





playing with some left over bavarian and some raspberry glaze that got thrown together





a strawbeery mojito dessert with lime/mint custard, rum mass. strawberries, and a coconut tuile 





frozen fruit mousses





And here are some pics of medals and stuff from the chef I am learning under


----------



## Crothcipt

wow your hobnobbing with the upper crust now. (pun intended):groucho:


----------



## pumbaa

HAHA and I just found out he is going to the Masters in Augusta to do pastries for them. Guy is seriously a huge badass.


----------



## pumbaa

well here is my pastry station at my new job. and yes this is pretty typical we get the mixer and a table to put cambros on.


----------

